# Just a few more pics - Jazz singing



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Then I'll stop! I've been on a picture-taking spree the last two days, and I think I need to stop before I wear out my camera!

I was sooo lucky to catch these shots of Jasper howling this morning. I kinda egged him on a little by whistling and singing myself o), but once he got going, he got GOING! 

The funniest thing is the Zen-like calm that overcomes him after a good howl session. He just licks his lips and softens his eyes, and basks in the glory of what he's just accomplished. Cracks me up because he's normally a nutcase!

He started out standing up...









Then decided to lay down, but he wasn't done singing...









A closeup...









More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Next howl, he kept his eyes open! How bizarre is that?? I've never seen him howl with his eyes open, and come to think of it, has anyone here ever even SEEN a pic of a wolf howling with their eyes open?









Black-and-white for variety's sake...









Coming down from the last high note...









More...


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful! The eyes open one is stunning and bizarre. Jazz is such a pretty boy.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

The resulting Zen-like introspection, as he gazes out over his tiny kingdom... (not really, he's kinda low-man on the totem pole, but he can pretend)









And finally, posing in the morning sunshine...


















And that's it! Now to give my camera (and DF!) the weekend off.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jasper is so pretty.... All your dogs are. (We need more Loki pics though! My favorite!)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol open-eyed howling makes for an interesting expression. It also made me curious so I did a quick search on google and really DIDN'T find and howling shots where the wolf had it's eyes full on open like Jazz does. He's just unique I guess 

Anyway, pretty shots, as always. If I had a wolf-dog (or northern breed pron to howling) I think I'd probably egg them on a bit too

Edit: Scratch that, I found a wolf open-eyed howling
http://www.hcn.org/issues/40.20/still-howling-wolf/01300-12810.jpg

That's a real picture, right? Lol, I stared at it for awhile trying to decide.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

great shots of very beautiful dogs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

amazing pictures!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Love your dogs! Jasper is one of my favorites!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous! I love these pics.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMGoodness, OMGoodness...OMGOODNESS!!!! I can't decide which one to use on my computer! How could you do this to me?!  JK. It is official...Jazz is my favorite on DF. Sorry Nubs and Aslan and Otis and Rose and all the others.  He is wild and tame all at the same time. One of these days I'm going to the Wolf Preserve and see some first hand...definitely a dream of mine (I have a picture of a wolf on my Discover card...gets a lot of comments).

Great photos Nekomi. Thanks for sharing.

Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to get so carried away...oh, wait, yes I did!


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

That is so gorgeous. I love the description of the post-howl calm. Do you have videos of him howling up anywhere?

Incidentally, your signature is my favorite. It's reminds me of those "stages of a gallop" posters, with sequential images of the same horse at split second intervals.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think we need a video of this. Maybe two, esp. if you join in.  What do the other dogs do while this is going on? I've never heard wolves howling in person, just coyotes. The coyotes seem to blend a lot of yipping in with the howling vs. straight out howling, but who knows what they do when they're not around here. Anyhooo. Thanks for posting. Love, love this boy.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Winnie...Nekomi posted some not long after she got Jasper but I can't find the thread. Sooooo, I think the video needs to be found and posted again.   From what I remember it was both beautiful sounding and eery.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I have a video of Jazz howling from when he first arrived - he was set up in the sunroom post-neutering to recover. Please ignore his spilled water dish!!  He was very silly and thought that spilling the dish whenever it was filled was GREAT FUN. (I use a 10-gallon trough now to water him... )






In the beginning, that's me getting him going and then of course, he takes over.  I really think his howling behavior is strong enough to put on cue, and I'm working on that... I think it would be amazing!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

thats so cool thanks for sharing


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Edit: Scratch that, I found a wolf open-eyed howling
> http://www.hcn.org/issues/40.20/stil...1300-12810.jpg
> 
> That's a real picture, right? Lol, I stared at it for awhile trying to decide.


Looks real to me! That is awesome!



> OMGoodness, OMGoodness...OMGOODNESS!!!! I can't decide which one to use on my computer! How could you do this to me?! JK. It is official...Jazz is my favorite on DF. Sorry Nubs and Aslan and Otis and Rose and all the others. He is wild and tame all at the same time. One of these days I'm going to the Wolf Preserve and see some first hand...definitely a dream of mine (I have a picture of a wolf on my Discover card...gets a lot of comments).
> 
> Great photos Nekomi. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to get so carried away...oh, wait, yes I did!


Awwww! I'm so glad you love Jazzy so much! If you are ever in the area, you should come and meet him. He is a riot!



> I think we need a video of this. Maybe two, esp. if you join in.


I'd love to have my husband get a video of Jazzy and me hanging out... he is so silly and I think you all would get a kick out of it. He's a huge lovebug but in a typical wolflike way, it's like lovebug on steroids. He's very intense in everything he does, including bellyrubs. LOL - Extreme Bellyrubs! 



> What do the other dogs do while this is going on?


Sometimes Willow will join in too, but Loki and Bandit just ignore him... usually he howls when it's only him and Willow together, it's just worked out that way... he's most likely to howl in the early morning, and when police sirens are going off.

I think Loki is capable of howling, but hasn't done so yet... Bandit, on the other hand, is a hardcore barker. I don't think he has it in him!



> I've never heard wolves howling in person, just coyotes. The coyotes seem to blend a lot of yipping in with the howling vs. straight out howling, but who knows what they do when they're not around here. Anyhooo. Thanks for posting. Love, love this boy.


Yeah, coyotes are more yippers. We have packs of them around here, since we live in the middle of a park reservation. Most wolfdog owners have found that coyotes won't answer wolfdogs, prefering to leave the area instead, but my experience has been different. I have never heard them "talking" with Jasper, but I clearly remember one winter night when Yuki was here. Yuki was howling up a storm (what a gorgeous voice he had!), and a single coyote was answering back from the woods. From the deck, I could just barely hear it, and I almost thought I was imagining it. But the next morning, when I walked the pasture, there was a single set of coyote tracks traversing across... it was beyond awesome. Still gives me the chills to think about.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Nek! Oh, and where did you say you lived...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video - that was awesome! And a little spooky the way the sound was bouncing around. He could get a record contract with that voice! 

That's interesting about the coyote & Yuki. I just assumed that wolves, wolfdogs, coyotes, & dogs wouldn't howl at each other. I can't get Poca to howl with other dogs let alone the coyotes. She raw-raw'd once when a bunch of us humans started howling at her, but that's as close as she's come to howling. I recorded her raw-raw at the vet's once and used it as my ring tone for a while - I'm such a dog geek.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh great pics! He is SUCH A CUTIE! I love seeing your kiddos pics! Especially Jazz... such a character!
Nessa


----------

